# Look what I found today!!



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 16, 2009)

I found 2 beautiful odontomantis nymphs today, both same size of about 1 cm.

1st nymph












2nd nymph











They look like they have a stinger at the end of their butts, just like an ant  :lol:


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 16, 2009)

your'e so lucky.... i never can find such a beautiful odonomantis.......  

oh yeah.... i did find one, but it was an adult...


----------



## superfreak (Aug 16, 2009)

these are brilliant! nice work!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2009)

They are a fast species, how u catch them?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> They are a fast species, how u catch them?


I just use a container and cover the leaf they are on and wait till they walk to the wall of the container.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 17, 2009)

Me two! I have _Odontomantis planiceps_ for two days- but mine are more black with no green.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you guys find such tiny things? I've been looking for mantids in the wild for quite a while now (boy what a tongue twister) and yet to have found anything.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 17, 2009)

leviatan said:


> Me two! I have _Odontomantis planiceps_ for two days- but mine are more black with no green.


wow, your are a little bluish!


----------



## a1_collection (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool capture.  

One of the more interesting species of mantid.


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2009)

Great find! B) Good luck with them!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## massaman (Aug 18, 2009)

hmm i hate to see how big their ooths are being how small the mantis is!


----------

